
U.S. expected to impose up to $60B in China tariffs by Friday - jonbaer
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-trade-tariffs-china/u-s-expected-to-impose-up-to-60-billion-in-china-tariffs-by-friday-sources-idUSKBN1GV31E
======
wand3r
I've seen many economics101 arguments against these tariffs but I actually am
cautiously in agreement with them. These are similar to sanctions and China
has been gaming the market in it's own favor in various ways for a long time.
Hopefully a longer term solution will see both countries making concessions
and hopefully come to a political and economic agreement.

------
sempron64
Are tariffs Trump's way of making up revenues for his tax cuts?

~~~
matt_wulfeck
More like protect blue collar factory workers who voted for him for his very
reason. These same people used to be the democratic base a few decades ago.

~~~
enigma31401
You can believe that if you're that guillible LOL. He's doing his trumponomics
damage control mechanics.

~~~
ksk
He said he would impose tariffs to protect workers, and hes doing it now. The
question is, will they work?

------
vfulco
They are Trump's way of not having every industry hollowed out so we are only
a nation of consumers. What country survives (or is stupid enough to) give up
its IP on a monumental scale and survive?

~~~
ksk
>What country survives (or is stupid enough to) give up its IP on a monumental
scale and survive?

What does that mean? Which IP are you talking about?

